# My Heart, My Soul, My Son



## AthenasPrayer

My son Isaiah James Gray was born sleeping on July 29th 2013.

I would do anything to have him back. This is a little shrine I've been working on to honor him, the angels are surrounding his urn, and the flowers represents angels as well (hence the wings)


(seems I need a few more posts before i can post a image of it)


----------



## Elljo3

I am so very sorry for your loss x


----------



## AthenasPrayer

https://img138.imageshack.us/img138/9933/9nl3.jpg


This is my sons shrine....I didn't buy him a baby book because those are all about for children that made it....So instead I bought a scrapbook/photoalbum and I am creating a "Isaiah's Story" with it.

https://imageshack.us/a/img534/6039/4d1f.jpg
https://img21.imageshack.us/img21/6358/ynnj.jpg
https://img703.imageshack.us/img703/2053/wl2a.jpg


We are young and certainly not rich, so everything is made by hand and from dollar store items  They're not half bad!


----------



## fairsinger

I am so very sorry for your loss. You are in my prayers.


----------

